# RX2/3 Battery life help



## Morph699 (12/10/16)

Hey guys/gals,

I just have a question regarding what the battery life is that everyone else get for the 2/3 battery combo.

I have the RX2/3 and the battery life i get on this device is between 4-6 hours baring in mind i chain vape.. (10315 puffs in 2 and a half weeks) - I have a smoke IPV4 mini and the ohms is between 0.12 and 0.35 depending in the coils i use which is between the quad coil and octa coils.

The batteries I use are either 3x 30q's (purchased from a guy at work) or 2x 25R's (purchased from vapeclub.co.za) or even 2x 30q's any of these combos's give me no more than 6 hours.


----------



## Friep (12/10/16)

So I have a rx200s on 3 3000 mah bats i get +- 2500 puffs on 15 watts 0.5 ohm they last me a day +- 12hours if I run the dripper on 0.27 ohm 40 to 80 watts i get 600 to 800 puffs +- 4 to 6 hours. Not exactly the same mod but it's the older brother. Hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Friep said:


> So I have a rx200s on 3 3000 mah bats i get +- 2500 puffs on 15 watts 0.5 ohm they last me a day +- 12hours if I run the dripper on 0.27 ohm 40 to 80 watts i get 600 to 800 puffs +- 4 to 6 hours. Not exactly the same mod but it's the older brother. Hope this helps



I just realised i forgot to add the watt's I usually vape on.. its usually between 45 and 60 and my ohms is 0.2 - 0.35.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (13/10/16)

@Morph699 What wattage are you vaping at?


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Warlock said:


> @Morph699 What wattage are you vaping at?



usually between 45 and 60watt sometimes 80+


----------



## Warlock (13/10/16)

On an 18 hour day you are puffing twice a minute at average of about 53 Watts.... I think you battries are doing ok.


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

I put in freshly charged batteries (3x 30Q's) at 4pm today and now they dead vaping at 55watt currently.


----------



## Warlock (13/10/16)

Are you charging externally?


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Are you charging externally?



Yip, using the LUC v4 charging at 0.5 amps.


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Just put in 2x 25R's currently on 10345 puffs. just putting this here so I can see how many per charge and how long they last.


----------



## Warlock (13/10/16)

Ok I have a RX2/3 as well. I puff at 20w and I last for two days on average. I'll do a better test tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Warlock said:


> Ok I have a RX2/3 as well. I puff at 20w and I last for two days on average. I'll do a better test tomorrow and let you know.



Thank you. what tank/ coils are you using?


----------



## Warlock (13/10/16)

I'ts a RTA 0.6 ohm in a KangerTech Subtank Mini.


----------



## Waine (13/10/16)

Lol. I only realised now from reading this thread that my RX 2/3 has a puff counter. I just switched it on for the first time now.

Wow! Quite like this feature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Warlock said:


> I'ts a RTA 0.6 ohm in a KangerTech Subtank Mini.



ok, do you have any with the ohms below 0.30? a friend mentioned to me that the lower the ohms the more the drain but then why would one make such a low ohm coil if its just going to drain the battery.



Waine said:


> Lol. I only realised now from reading this thread that my RX 2/3 has a puff counter. I just switched it on for the first time now.
> 
> Wow! Quite like this feature.



Yes its quite handy. I couldnt find how to do it via the manual as its not that simple - google helped more there.

Another thing that is handy is whilst the device is off holding in the power and left button to see the battery levels also same whilst off holding in the power and right and you can change the display.


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

Don't have the mod you talking about but in my experience I would say you should be getting about 4 to 5 ml of juice per 18650 batt.

If you getting much less than that then maybe something is wrong with the mod or the batts


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Silver said:


> Don't have the mod you talking about but in my experience I would say you should be getting about 5 ml of juice per 18650 batt.
> 
> If you getting much less than that then maybe something is wrong with the mod or the batts



Nooo, def more than that as the tank is about 3ml with the coil inside (they quite big) and I refill every 15-20min and the batt last about 4-6 hours.


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

If you using 3 batts and you getting 12-15 ml out of them I would say your batts are doing ok


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Silver said:


> If you using 3 batts and you getting 12-15 ml out of them I would say your batts are doing ok



that would be like vaping for an hour. im getting 4 to 6 hours.


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

Morph699 said:


> that would be like vaping for an hour. im getting 4 to 6 hours.



Wow you getting 60ml of juice on a set of three batts! That's amazing! Your batts sound like they are very healthy


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Silver said:


> Wow you getting 60ml of juice on a set of three batts! That's amazing! Your batts sound like they are very healthy


def no sarcasm there.

I vape about 50ml a day but charge my batteries about 4 times in 18 hours.


----------



## Morph699 (13/10/16)

Morph699 said:


> Just put in 2x 25R's currently on 10345 puffs. just putting this here so I can see how many per charge and how long they last.


 first post at 22.10 ish

Battery already at 88% and 10372 puffs in an hour @23.15.

next at 00.12am down to 68% and 10410 puffs.

now at 02.15 down to 10% (battery flashing) with 10500 puffs..

refilled tank approx 10 times.

Thats 4 hours to drain 2x 25R batteries having taken 155 puffs on a ipv4 mini with the clapton coil @0.37 ohm's @55 watt's with an ave of 5.5 seconds per puff.


----------

